# Russia avvisa Italia: "Via sanzioni, o conseguenze irreversibili."



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:

"Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."

*Ancora la Russia contro il ministro Guerini:

"Una volta ci chiese aiuto contro il Covid, oggi è uno dei falchi e l'ispiratore della campagna antirussa in seno al governo italiano.
Quando abbiamo aiutato l'Italia nella pandemia, la Russia non era guidata dalla volontà di ottenere dividendi reputazionali o vantaggi di politica estera, ma da un sentimento di solidarietà e dal desiderio di andare in soccorso del popolo italiano in uno dei momenti più difficili del Dopoguerra."*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."



Beh,gli scambi con Russia,anno dopo anno,erano in continua crescita fino a quasi toccare 25 miliardi annui.
Almeno fino a febbraio,dove i nostri omuncoli rappresentanti hanno deciso di auto-sanzionarsi per fare un dispetto a Putin.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."


Trolla tutti.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,gli scambi con Russia,anno dopo anno,erano in continua crescita fino a quasi toccare 25 miliardi annui.
> Almeno fino a febbraio,dove i nostri omuncoli rappresentanti hanno deciso di auto-sanzionarsi per fare un dispetto a Putin.



Sono così proni ai desiderata d' oltreoceano, che se dall' altra parte gli chiedessero di mettersi a 90, gli direbbero immediatamente di si.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. *Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli*, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."



Hanno ragione da vendere dai, soprattutto sulla parte che ho sottolineato in grassetto.


----------



## Sam (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."


Perle ai porci, purtroppo.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Trolla tutti.


Considerando che, fin dalla storia della Crimea, ci stiamo perdendo più soldi di quanti ne abbiano persi i signori nella stanza dei bottoni di Washington, direi che c'è ben poco da trollare.


----------



## Dexter (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."


Dovevamo farci gli affari nostri sullo Swift


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."



Avrebbe anche ragione, se non avesse fatto quello che ha fatto.. 

Certo che si è fissato con queste sanzioni, eppure non c'è un ministro russo che ogni giorno ricordi che queste sanzioni "non scalfito l'economia"


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."



Ricordiamoci pure gli aiuti che la Russia ci ha inviato quando eravamo col culo per terra a causa del Covid. Come ricordava anche questo ritardato mentale


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."


Ma questi cosa sperano di ottenere con questo atteggiamento paramafioso?
Ricordatevi che chi parla, parla, parla... ha sempre una mano perdente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,gli scambi con Russia,anno dopo anno,erano in continua crescita fino a quasi toccare 25 miliardi annui.
> Almeno fino a febbraio,dove i nostri omuncoli rappresentanti hanno deciso di auto-sanzionarsi per fare un dispetto a Putin.


bè vedi te, 25 miliardi sono appunto noccioline rispetto alle miglialia di miliardi di interscambio commerciale e finanziario che abbiamo con UE+USA+UK+Svizzera. Quindi chi avresti scelto? l'1% Russo o il 99% che fa funzionare la nostra economia=?


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè vedi te, 25 miliardi sono appunto noccioline rispetto alle miglialia di miliardi di interscambio commerciale e finanziario che abbiamo con UE+USA+UK+Svizzera. Quindi chi avresti scelto? l'1% Russo o il 99% che fa funzionare la nostra economia=?



Ah, quindi se non avessimo adottato anche noi le sanzioni dici che i nostri " amici" ci avrebbero sanzionato a loro volta? Che brutte compagnie...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè vedi te, 25 miliardi sono appunto noccioline rispetto alle miglialia di miliardi di interscambio commerciale e finanziario che abbiamo con UE+USA+UK+Svizzera. Quindi chi avresti scelto? l'1% Russo o il 99% che fa funzionare la nostra economia=?



Vallo a dire a tutte le aziende che si ritroveranno con il cù per terra.
In fondo,cosa vuoi che siano 25 miliardi ? Noccioline.

E comunque non si trattava di scegliere o una parte o l'altra,teniamolo a mente.
Ci siamo martellati i cojoni da soli,il tutto per seguire USA,Canada,UK,Australia che hanno le spalle coperte,mentre l'UE ovviamente NO


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi se non avessimo adottato anche noi le sanzioni dici che i nostri " amici" avrebbero sanzionato anche noi? Che brutte compagnie...


siete persone intelligenti, e non mi pare difficile da capire che siamo parte dell'Unione Europea, del mondo occidentale e della NATO. Non è che puoi fare il democristiano e mettere un piede di qui e un piede di là. Senza considerare l'opinione pubblica mondiale, fattore nuovo nelle sanzioni, di fatti mezze società mondiali sono uscite dalla Russia "volontariamente". 

Volevi scegliere l'1% Russo? certo una scelta suicida, fortunatamente non abbiamo i Salvini a governare in questo momento


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vallo a dire a tutte le aziende che si ritroveranno con il cù per terra.
> In fondo,cosa vuoi che siano 25 miliardi ? Noccioline.
> 
> E comunque non si trattava di scegliere o una parte o l'altra,teniamolo a mente.
> Ci siamo martellati i cojoni da soli,il tutto per seguire USA,Canada,UK,Australia che hanno le spalle coperte,mentre l'UE ovviamente NO



Caro divoratore non lo sai che con gli alleati si sta sempre sugli attenti? L' importante è essere ossequiosi e obbedienti poi chissene frega di quello che capita alle imprese che ci rimettono o alla gente che perde il lavoro...


----------



## vota DC (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè vedi te, 25 miliardi sono appunto noccioline rispetto alle miglialia di miliardi di interscambio commerciale e finanziario che abbiamo con UE+USA+UK+Svizzera. Quindi chi avresti scelto? l'1% Russo o il 99% che fa funzionare la nostra economia=?


Biden ha detto COMPRENDO chi non può permettersi di applicare le sanzioni russe su prodotti strategici. Gas, petrolio e prodotti agricoli costano pochissimo ma sono prodotti strategici. Importare merci svizzere genera tanto PIL ma non è roba che di mangia o che fornisce energia alle nostre fabbriche. Ma soprattutto non c'era nessuna scelta: con tanto di permesso potevamo avere il 99% che dici tu più le risorse strategiche e come sanzioni si poteva evitare di esportare il vino italiano in Russia e cose simili.
Se adesso Biden e i paesi Commonwealth dicono "eeeh petrolio e prodotti agricoli sono strategici per noi, non li esportiamo a chi ha voluto rinunciarci" che non si lamenti nessuno: siamo dietro a paesi arabi e africani come priorità di acquirenti.


----------



## Sam (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *bè vedi te, 25 miliardi sono appunto noccioline rispetto alle miglialia di miliardi di interscambio commerciale e finanziario che abbiamo con UE+USA+UK+Svizzera.* Quindi chi avresti scelto? l'1% Russo o il 99% che fa funzionare la nostra economia=?


Stai parlando del caglio polacco con cui produciamo il fior di latte nostrano?
O del latte in polvere tedesco e olandese che importiamo?
O delle olive che importiamo per produrre il nostro olio, dopo aver distrutto i nostri uliveti sotto ordine UE, a causa di un parassita innocuo?
O del finto prosecco croato, fatto da gente che fino a ieri non sapeva nemmeno leggere e scrivere?
O magari del finto parmigiano reggiano?
O dei cereali americani?

Che culo il mercato unico occidentale! Il paese della cuccagna, direi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Stai parlando del caglio polacco con cui produciamo il fior di latte nostrano?
> O del latte in polvere tedesco e olandese che importiamo?
> O delle olive che importiamo per produrre il nostro olio, dopo aver distrutto i nostri uliveti sotto ordine UE, a causa di un parassita innocuo?
> O del finto prosecco croato, fatto da gente che fino a ieri non sapeva nemmeno leggere e scrivere?
> ...


ma che commento eh? La nostra economia, il nostro interscambio commerciale, la nostra tecnologia condivisa, le nostre alleanze, i capitai nelle nostre società sono interamente dipendenti dal mondo occidentale. Il caglio, il parmigiano, ma che stai a dì


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> siete persone intelligenti, e non mi pare difficile da capire che siamo parte dell'Unione Europea, del mondo occidentale e della NATO. Non è che puoi fare il democristiano e mettere un piede di qui e un piede di là. Senza considerare l'opinione pubblica mondiale, fattore nuovo nelle sanzioni, di fatti mezze società mondiali sono uscite dalla Russia "volontariamente".
> 
> Volevi scegliere l'1% Russo? certo una scelta suicida, fortunatamente non abbiamo i Salvini a governare in questo momento



Anche la Turchia che sta nella Nato ha comminato sanzioni alla Russia? 
No, voi siete persone intelligenti e soprattutto con la schiena dritta, non altri. Voi condannate le aggressioni a stati sovrani( quelli che vi fanno comodo ovviamente). Per quanto mi riguarda io sono solo uno che aspetta sulla riva del fiume...


----------



## Butcher (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."


Hanno decisamente ragione.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Stai parlando del caglio polacco con cui produciamo il fior di latte nostrano?
> O del latte in polvere tedesco e olandese che importiamo?
> O delle olive che importiamo per produrre il nostro olio, dopo aver distrutto i nostri uliveti sotto ordine UE, a causa di un parassita innocuo?
> O del finto prosecco croato, fatto da gente che fino a ieri non sapeva nemmeno leggere e scrivere?
> ...



Standing ovation al cubo!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Biden ha detto COMPRENDO chi non può permettersi di applicare le sanzioni russe su prodotti strategici. Gas, petrolio e prodotti agricoli costano pochissimo ma sono prodotti strategici. Importare merci svizzere genera tanto PIL ma non è roba che di mangia o che fornisce energia alle nostre fabbriche. Ma soprattutto non c'era nessuna scelta: con tanto di permesso potevamo avere il 99% che dici tu più le risorse strategiche e come sanzioni si poteva evitare di esportare il vino italiano in Russia e cose simili.
> Se adesso Biden e i paesi Commonwealth dicono "eeeh petrolio e prodotti agricoli sono strategici per noi, non li esportiamo a chi ha voluto rinunciarci" che non si lamenti nessuno: siamo dietro a paesi arabi e africani come priorità di acquirenti.


infatti non abbiamo applicato sanzioni sul gas e altre materie prime. Ovviamente possiamo aspettarci controsanzioni. Ma lo sappiamo bene che questa situazione danneggia tutta l'Europa. Ma se il danno di una "exit" dalla Russia è 1, il danno da una "exit" dal mondo occidentale è 100. E' un fatto economico, mi dispiace poi che in questo forum qualcuno mi risponda con il Parmigiano e la mozzarella


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Anche la Turchia che sta nella Nato ha comminato sanzioni alla Russia?
> No, voi siete persone intelligenti e soprattutto con la schiena dritta, non altri. Voi condannate le aggressioni a stati sovrani( quelli che vi fanno comodo ovviamente). Per quanto mi riguarda io sono solo uno che aspetta sulla riva del fiume...


amico, ancora. Le sanzioni commerciali e finanziarie sono sanzioni dell'UNIONE EUROPEA. Le politiche commerciali non sono prese dai singoli stati. Non puoi fare una politica autonoma. se non ci sta bene usciamo dall'UE


----------



## Sam (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma che commento eh? La nostra economia, il nostro interscambio commerciale, la nostra tecnologia condivisa, le nostre alleanze, i capitai nelle nostre società sono interamente dipendenti dal mondo occidentale. Il caglio, il parmigiano, ma che stai a dì


Il fatto stesso che tu non riesca a comprendere il commento, la dice lunga.
Quello che tu chiami interscambio, in realtà altro non è che uno sfruttamento a senso unico.

Avrei anche potuto continuare, parlando del settore tecnologico, il mio campo di lavoro, e parlarti di come quello che chiami "interscambio" abbia spinto per la distruzione di interi settori d'avanguardia, a vantaggio della tanto conclamata "Silicon Valley".
Ma direi che non ne vale la pena, tanto chi non vuol capire, continuerà a non farlo.


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci pure gli aiuti che la Russia ci ha inviato quando eravamo col culo per terra a causa del Covid. Come ricordava anche questo ritardato mentale


 Ve lo ricordate sì?

Adesso invece si diverte a insultarlo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il fatto stesso che tu non riesca a comprendere il commento, la dice lunga.
> Quello che tu chiami interscambio, in realtà altro non è che uno sfruttamento a senso unico.
> 
> Avrei anche potuto continuare, parlando del settore tecnologico, il mio campo di lavoro, e parlarti di come quello che chiami "interscambio" abbia spinto per la distruzione di interi settori d'avanguardia, a vantaggio della tanto conclamata "Silicon Valley".
> Ma direi che non ne vale la pena, tanto chi non vuol capire, continuerà a non farlo.



e certo hai capito tutto tu. Non eri quello che diceva che Hitler non era il colpevole della seconda guerra mondiale ma i PODERRIII FORDIIII.?


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> amico, ancora. Le sanzioni commerciale sono sanzioni dell'UNIONE EUROPEA. Le politiche commerciali non sono prese dai singoli stati.



Non siamo sovrani in niente, conviviamo in una casa traballante con gente che fa quel che c***o gli pare e il nostro padrone di casa, il caro e buon vecchio Zio Sam è un ladro ed assassino. Stiamo in una botte di ferro


----------



## Sam (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e certo hai capito tutto tu. Non eri quello che diceva che Hitler non era il colpevole della seconda guerra mondiale ma i PODERRIII FORDIIII.?


Non ho intenzione di parlare di certi argomenti, facendo off-topic, per di più con gente che non apre un libro per paura che le parole gli mangino le, già precarie, convinzioni che ha.

Qui si sta parlando d'altro. Rimani in topic, per favore.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non siamo sovrani in niente, conviviamo in una casa traballante con gente che fa quel che c***o gli pare e il nostro padrone di casa, il caro e buon vecchio Zio Sam è un ladro ed assassino. Stiamo in una botte di ferro



questo è ovvio. Ma appunto perchè siamo completamente dipendenti da Uncle Sam e l' UE non puoi che andare nella direzione tracciata. Poi ognuno è libero di scegliere di chi sono le responsabilità di una Russia fuori dall'Europa. Colpa nostra che gli abbiamo circondati o colpa loro che non si sono mai integrati?


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> questo è ovvio. Ma appunto perchè siamo completamente dipendenti da Uncle Sam e l' UE non puoi che andare nella direzione tracciata. Poi ognuno è libero di scegliere di chi sono le responsabilità di una Russia fuori dall'Europa. Colpa nostra che gli abbiamo circondati o colpa loro che non si sono mai integrati?



Vedi un po' da te.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Hanno ragione da vendere dai, soprattutto sulla parte che ho sottolineato in grassetto.


Me lo auguro pure io ma noi non abbiamo potere decisionale in quanto dipendiamo dagli USA
Ci stiamo andando di mezzo per una faida tra catzi piccoli


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma questi cosa sperano di ottenere con questo atteggiamento paramafioso?
> Ricordatevi che chi parla, parla, parla... ha sempre una mano perdente.


Certo e anche svariati confetti dolorosi


----------



## Sam (19 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Me lo auguro pure io ma noi non abbiamo potere decisionale in quanto dipendiamo dagli USA
> Ci stiamo andando di mezzo per una faida tra catzi piccoli


La cosa bella è che, quando eravamo il piccolo ed insignificante Regno di Sardegna, con la giusta politica estera, siamo riusciti a ribaltare lo scacchiere internazionale sfruttando la Guerra di Crimea, portando i nostri interessi alla ribalta.
Qualcuno dovrebbe dare qualche lezione di storia a Giggino il Magnifico. Non sia mai che impari qualcosa, a parte il vendere una lattina di Coca Cola sugli spalti del San Paolo.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."


Io risponderei che l'Italia è pronta a rivedere le sanzioni qualora si arrivi in breve termine alla pace.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Quindi mi confermate che noi non decidiamo assolutamente nulla come nazione, che non contiamo una cippa sullo scacchiere geopolitico e che siamo proni nei confronti di Usa e dei maggiori paesi UE?


----------



## Sam (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quindi mi confermate che noi non decidiamo assolutamente nulla come nazione, che non contiamo una cippa sullo scacchiere geopolitico e che siamo proni nei confronti di Usa e dei maggiori paesi UE?


Certo, precisamente dal 25 Luglio 1943.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2022)

Brava itaglia.

Schianteremo, ma tra i deliranti applausi del mondo non-Russia.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Certo, precisamente dal 25 Luglio 1943.



Oh, ora ho capito perché abbiamo comminato le sacre e giuste " sanzioni" contro la Russia. Per difendere la libertà, l' ammore, la giustizia e la Coca Cola. Evvivaaaa!!!


----------



## Raryof (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè vedi te, 25 miliardi sono appunto noccioline rispetto alle miglialia di miliardi di interscambio commerciale e finanziario che abbiamo con UE+USA+UK+Svizzera. Quindi chi avresti scelto? l'1% Russo o il 99% che fa funzionare la nostra economia=?


Non esistono solo gli scambi commerciarli legati direttamente alle aziende, è tutta la macchina Italia-Russia che va a farsi benedire, parliamo anche dei cittadini russi che hanno legami con l'Italia e che, se discriminati, non torneranno e non verranno con piacere in Italia, per non parlare del made in Italy, c'è molto di più ma tanto chissene frega, schiena dritta, seguiamo il gregge e bastoniamo pure noi, pochino eh, perché il nostro bastone è sempre quello più corto e al limite affonda nella testa della bestia solo quando ben morta e dopo la visita del veterinario.
Vogliamo quindi togliere dalla cartina geografica la Russia per sempre? per seguire la propaganda? per obbedire ai poteri forti, perché siamo commissariati e ciò che serve è semplicemente stendere giù bene la narrativa attraverso i media piddini corrotti? quelli che ancora parlano unilateralmente di Putin cattivo che si è svegliato male una mattina, o parlano male della Russia indistintamente mettendo in mezzo proprio tutto, dalla guerra agli sportivi ai semplici cittadini russi.
Io spero davvero che i russi non comincino ad odiarci, davvero, tra i tanti popoli con cui abbiamo avuto a che fare sono quelli che hanno sempre avuto in simpatia l'Italia, per cose semplici e in maniera molto disincantata e genuina.
Istituzioni marce hanno fatto una finta guerra per splendere, nonno 80 enne Mattarella si è ripreso la poltrona vagante ben contento di potersi ciucciare un'altra guerra da mandatore inutile di messaggi, di lì a poco, altri non ce l'hanno fatta, altri reggono, Draghi va avanti e brucia mlrd, il cambiamento è arrivato e si è stati obbligati, a ME DI ODIARE la Russia non lo ha detto nessuno ma ci stanno provando, bene ma non parlarmi di futuro tu che hai 80 anni, 75 anni, sei il nulla, goditi la guerra, ma dal bunker o da dietro la scrivania, guerra che fai solo a parole perché l'unica guerra di cui dovresti occuparti è quella per l'Italia, guerra interna, per fare i suoi interessi e non gli interessi di qualcun altro che ci vengono imposti attraverso una finta unione di sciocchi che parlano di green e non tutelano minimamente il cittadino europeo in quanto tale, occidentale, siamo diventati una via di mezzo tra orientrali e nipoti dello zio Sam, col risultato che non abbiamo più una identità e infatti l'UE in questo conflitto non conta nulla, ci sta solo perdendo, guerra al confine, per altri, sanzioni contro i propri interessi, disunione totale, vendita di armi sporche, nessun esercito, burocrazia al suo meglio, finanza vessatoria al top, presa per il culo over nain tausand, emergenze infinite, ora vale sempre il motto "potrebbe succedere altro, pronti con strumenti attuali".
Poi alcuni mi chiedono, ma come mai difendi Putin? le mie ragioni sono semplici, li sta mettendo nel sacco e ciò che mi preme è che l'UE possa continuare nella sua autodistruzione dall'interno, del resto lo spostamento forzato della ricchezza non bada troppo al poi, prende, sposta, impoverisce chi subisce le crisi indotte, nient'altro, può quindi succedere che si arrivi oltre e non che non basti più godersi la guerra come una novità, per cianciare sciocchezze da vecchietti storditi che fanno sport con questo (oltre alle cerimonie sportive dove guarda caso hanno sempre un ruolo vincente, propagandistico, politica, finanza, feccia totale).
Teniamoci buoni gli amici russi e si mandi a casa questo governo di sciocchi e nani, di storditi, entro giugno, in modo che l'Italia possa uscire rapitamente da quella lista di paesi che vigliaccamente ha giocato sporco, tornando ad avere un ruolo neutrale e comprensivo, come il made in Italy ci impone di fare... tu con l'Italia non puoi scherzare, non è un giochino, green pass, obblighi, siamo al punto più basso di sempre e ci stiamo cuccando pandemie assurde e guerre, con i peggio incapaci al comando.
Vanno mandati a casa, SUBITO.


----------



## Riccardo88 (19 Marzo 2022)

Cade il mito dell'economia russa 'immune' alle sanzioni (per chi davvero ci avesse mai creduto). La loro propaganda si contraddice con queste affermazioni.


----------



## Sam (19 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Brava itaglia.
> 
> Schianteremo, ma tra i deliranti applausi del mondo non-Russia.


Siamo un paese di fenomeni.
Dopo aver distrutto la nostra economia per un paio di starnuti, adesso le diamo il colpo di grazia per un ballerino LGBTQIABCDEFGHILMNOPQRSTUVZ servo di Washington che danzava e cantava su YouTube con i pantaloni in pelle, e sulla quale stanno pure facendo un programma TV.

Siamo veramente da studiare in qualche laboratorio, o magari faranno un film:

Dottor Draghi, Ovvero: come ho imparato a non preoccuparmi e ad amare lo stato d'emergenza.


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."


Avrà paura che non gli mandiamo più Al Bano a cantare... Sempre più clown questo Putin


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Cade il mito dell'economia russa 'immune' alle sanzioni (per chi davvero ci avesse mai creduto). La loro propaganda si contraddice con queste affermazioni.



Heil Hitler!!! Raggiungeremo Mosca e Pietroburgo prima che abbiano il tempo di capire cosa lì ha colpiti!!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quindi mi confermate che noi non decidiamo assolutamente nulla come nazione, che non contiamo una cippa sullo scacchiere geopolitico e che siamo proni nei confronti di Usa e dei maggiori paesi UE?



Avevi bisogno di conferme? Noi siamo una “colonia“ USA.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Avevi bisogno di conferme? Noi siamo una “colonia“ USA.



Era una domanda retorica...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Era una domanda retorica...



Io lo avevo capito.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io lo avevo capito.



Abbiamo tolto il velo... Non abbiamo adottato le sanzioni perché crediamo che sia giusto punire la Russia per quello che ha fatto ma perché i padroni lo vogliono...


----------



## Riccardo88 (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Heil Hitler!!! Raggiungeremo Mosca e Pietroburgo prima che abbiano il tempo di capire cosa lì ha colpiti!!


'Heil Putler' mi sembra più appropriato


----------



## Shmuk (19 Marzo 2022)

Chi è causa del suo mal, è causa del suo mal. (Paolo Bitta)


----------



## Raryof (19 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Siamo un paese di fenomeni.
> Dopo aver distrutto la nostra economia per un paio di starnuti, adesso le diamo il colpo di grazia per un ballerino LGBTQIABCDEFGHILMNOPQRSTUVZ servo di Washington che danzava e cantava su YouTube con i pantaloni in pelle, e sulla quale stanno pure facendo un programma TV.
> 
> Siamo veramente da studiare in qualche laboratorio, o magari faranno un film:
> ...


Dove sono finiti i politici italiani alla Andreotti? lucidamente folli, straordinariamente italiani, irrazionali ma razionali, schietti, possibile che la "sciocca" Italia si sia schiantata in questa maniera? un tempo eravamo molto più sbarazzini, disincantati, folli, eravamo semplicemente italiani, adesso non siamo più nulla, un po' cinesini, un po' americani, ma cosa abbiamo da imparare da chi ha inzozzato il mondo o ha fatto guerre per distruggerlo solo perché arrivato dopo al gioco del risiko? solo perché paesi artificiali senza storia? che studiavano l'impero romano? quello che costruiva ponti per passare i fiumi e ci metteva mesi per farlo solo per conquistare un villaggio con 10 ceffi e un paio di bambini sordi? 
Il degrado italiano nasce da qui, dovevamo rimanere unici, diversamente europei, invece ci siamo fatti commissariare e in nome dei poteri forti hanno svenduto tutto ciò che era nostro, ora metteranno le mani sui loro immobili, sui loro risparmi privati, perché si è capito ormai, si va a prendere la ricchezza di un popolo che nonostante i tempi che cambiavano riusciva a mettere da parte la casetta di proprietà, i risparmi, l'orticello e l'insalata, tempi che seguendo una certa linea di pensiero non potranno più essere così semplici, non puoi essere analfabeta e avere la casa di proprietà, solo perché magari hai lavorato una vita in maniera onesta facendo lavori tecnologicamente nulli, le crisi e le emergenze devono portare ad una stupidizzazione delle persone in modo che la vita possa essere molto più nomade o legata tendenzialmente alle crisi mondiali, che dovevamo conoscere e con cui convivremo a vita finché il capitalismo imporrà questo, prima che entrino in gioco altri strumenti, quelli buoni, quelli per noi, altri strumenti più controllanti o altre patologie più utili in un contesto mondiale in cui si sposta ricchezza verso i ricchi e si uccidono persone, per il gusto di farlo e perché va così la finanza, il deep state, il lato oscuro dei buoni del mondo.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ve lo ricordate sì?
> 
> Adesso invece si diverte a insultarlo.


Questi qua e pure Travaglio chissà quanti soldi hanno preso dai russi. Speriamo che Putin si vendichi, ma solo su di loro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> siete persone intelligenti, e non mi pare difficile da capire che siamo parte dell'Unione Europea, del mondo occidentale e della NATO. Non è che puoi fare il democristiano e mettere un piede di qui e un piede di là. Senza considerare l'opinione pubblica mondiale, fattore nuovo nelle sanzioni, di fatti mezze società mondiali sono uscite dalla Russia "volontariamente".
> 
> Volevi scegliere l'1% Russo? certo una scelta suicida, fortunatamente non abbiamo i Salvini a governare in questo momento


Italia!? Dici di no !?
Affari India quindi si sono presi sberle in faccia con i marò.. affari Egitto.. e anche qui in una scarpa accusiamo il paese straniero e nell'altro gli vendiamo la nostra roba.. proprio Italia non è doppiogiochista? cioè siamo i migliori nel dire una cosa e farne un'altra ehhhh


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quindi mi confermate che noi non decidiamo assolutamente nulla come nazione, che non contiamo una cippa sullo scacchiere geopolitico e che siamo proni nei confronti di Usa e dei maggiori paesi UE?


Certo.


----------



## sunburn (19 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> siete persone intelligenti, e non mi pare difficile da capire che siamo parte dell'Unione Europea, del mondo occidentale e della NATO. Non è che puoi fare il democristiano e mettere un piede di qui e un piede di là. Senza considerare l'opinione pubblica mondiale, fattore nuovo nelle sanzioni, di fatti mezze società mondiali sono uscite dalla Russia "volontariamente".
> 
> Volevi scegliere l'1% Russo? certo una scelta suicida, fortunatamente non abbiamo i Salvini a governare in questo momento


Concordo.
Aggiungo solo che non capisco perché lo stesso “fatalismo rassegnato” che molti vorrebbero venisse usato dagli ucraini sulla questione neutralità e sulla loro(presunta o meno)impossibilità storico-geopolitica di entrare nella NATO non venga usato da una parte dell’opinione pubblica italiana anche in relazione alla nostra condizione geopolitica. L’Italia per motivi storici, politici, culturali, economici, geopolitici e chi più ne ha più ne metta è saldata al mondo occidentale/europeo e alle istituzioni che ne sono espressione(UE, NATO ecc). A ‘na certa bisognerebbe farsene una ragione.


----------



## Mauricio (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Cade il mito dell'economia russa 'immune' alle sanzioni (per chi davvero ci avesse mai creduto). La loro propaganda si contraddice con queste affermazioni.


esattamente.

ma qualcuno ci aveva davvero creduto??


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Aggiungo solo che non capisco perché lo stesso “fatalismo rassegnato” che molti vorrebbero venisse usato dagli ucraini sulla questione neutralità e sulla loro(presunta o meno)impossibilità storico-geopolitica di entrare nella NATO non venga usato da una parte dell’opinione pubblica italiana anche in relazione alla nostra condizione geopolitica. L’Italia per motivi storici, politici, culturali, economici, geopolitici e chi più ne ha più ne metta è saldata al mondo occidentale/europeo e alle istituzioni che ne sono espressione(UE, NATO ecc). A ‘na certa bisognerebbe farsene una ragione.



Il vero, enorme, problema è che non si riesce a distaccarsi dal filone ideologico. Quello del pensiero unico, visto che è stato tirato in ballo.

Non si riesce a fare lo step mentale e separare due aspetti fondamentalmente differenti in tale questione, accorpandoli in un minestrone ingestibile e facilmente preda di posizioni poco convincenti.

Una cosa è l'aspetto emotivo, quello di sentirsi vicino al popolo ucraino in quanto vittima della guerra, e condannarne l'aggressione. L'altro aspetto è quello di salvaguardare i nostri interessi. Applicare sanzioni significa affrancarsi ad una certa linea di politica estera che poi ha pesanti ripercussioni economiche su di noi. Fossimo messi bene, un piccolo obolo in nome dell'Ucraina potrebbe anche starci,

E così impossibile dissociarsi pubblicamente dalle azioni della Russia ed aiutare l'Ucraina, ma contemporaneamente non mettere a rischio le poche opportunità di commercio che ci rimangono da sfruttare?

Meno sentimentalismo melodrammatico, e più pragmatismo.

Il sentimentalismo a nostro danno non ce lo possiamo permettere in questo momento.


----------



## Mauricio (19 Marzo 2022)

Allora aggiungo solo un dato, che qui è stato completamente riportato errato: l’export dell’Italia verso Russia pesa solo 7 miliardi, non 25. Ovvero lo 0,4% del pil. Penso che un blocco totale quindi sia ampiamente sopportabile.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

I MEMBRI DELL'AMBASCIATA BIELORUSSA IN UKRAINA LASCIANO IL PAESE. Lukashenko entra in guerra?


----------



## sunburn (19 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il vero, enorme, problema è che non si riesce a distaccarsi dal filone ideologico. Quello del pensiero unico, visto che è stato tirato in ballo.
> 
> Non si riesce a fare lo step mentale e separare due aspetti fondamentalmente differenti in tale questione, accorpandoli in un minestrone ingestibile e facilmente preda di posizioni poco convincenti.
> 
> ...


 Non è questione di sentimentalismo ma di realismo.
Possiamo dire no agli USA o alla UE? No.
Mi fa piacere che non si possa dire no? No.
Posso farci qualcosa? No.

Poi sul perché e il per come ci troviamo in questa situazione si potrebbe aprire una discussione infinita, che qui sarebbe OT, e penso che troveremmo anche punti di convergenza, ma la realtà è quella che ho riportato sopra.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> I MEMBRI DELL'AMBASCIATA BIELORUSSA IN UKRAINA LASCIANO IL PAESE. Lukashenko entra in guerra?


quell'altro non aspetta altro, è il cliche del cattivone russo che si vedeva nei film di guerra americani anni 80, magari stallone lo scrittura per rambo 6


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

*Ancora la Russia contro il ministro Guerini:

"Una volta ci chiese aiuto contro il Covid, oggi è uno dei falchi e l'ispiratore della campagna antirussa in seno al governo italiano.
Quando abbiamo aiutato l'Italia nella pandemia, la Russia non era guidata dalla volontà di ottenere dividendi reputazionali o vantaggi di politica estera, ma da un sentimento di solidarietà e dal desiderio di andare in soccorso del popolo italiano in uno dei momenti più difficili del Dopoguerra."*


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora la Russia contro il ministro Guerini:
> 
> "Una volta ci chiese aiuto contro il Covid, oggi è uno dei falchi e l'ispiratore della campagna antirussa in seno al governo italiano.
> Quando abbiamo aiutato l'Italia nella pandemia, la Russia non era guidata dalla volontà di ottenere dividendi reputazionali o vantaggi di politica estera, ma da un sentimento di solidarietà e dal desiderio di andare in soccorso del popolo italiano in uno dei momenti più difficili del Dopoguerra."*


Verissimo.

Infatti non si riesce a capire che vi sia preso per avviare sto casino mondiale.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."
> ...


E quindi? Ci avete aiutato quando ancora non eravate degli invasori e usurpatori.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora la Russia contro il ministro Guerini:
> 
> "Una volta ci chiese aiuto contro il Covid, oggi è uno dei falchi e l'ispiratore della campagna antirussa in seno al governo italiano.
> Quando abbiamo aiutato l'Italia nella pandemia, la Russia non era guidata dalla volontà di ottenere dividendi reputazionali o vantaggi di politica estera, ma da un sentimento di solidarietà e dal desiderio di andare in soccorso del popolo italiano in uno dei momenti più difficili del Dopoguerra."*


Da quello che si dice i Russi vennero in Italia non" per aiutarci" ma per prendere informazioni sul covid che da loro ancora non era esploso.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora la Russia contro il ministro Guerini:
> 
> "Una volta ci chiese aiuto contro il Covid, oggi è uno dei falchi e l'ispiratore della campagna antirussa in seno al governo italiano.
> Quando abbiamo aiutato l'Italia nella pandemia, la Russia non era guidata dalla volontà di ottenere dividendi reputazionali o vantaggi di politica estera, ma da un sentimento di solidarietà e dal desiderio di andare in soccorso del popolo italiano in uno dei momenti più difficili del Dopoguerra."*



È ovvio che la Russia usi qualsiasi cosa per farsi allentare le sanzioni economiche. L’occidente non deve intervenire militarmente ma la Russia non si può certo attendere applausi per aver invaso l’Ucraina.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Da quello che si dice i Russi vennero in Italia non" per aiutarci" ma per prendere informazioni sul covid che da loro ancora non era esploso.


È uguale, più facile entrambe probabilmente


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora la Russia contro il ministro Guerini:
> 
> "Una volta ci chiese aiuto contro il Covid, oggi è uno dei falchi e l'ispiratore della campagna antirussa in seno al governo italiano.
> Quando abbiamo aiutato l'Italia nella pandemia, la Russia non era guidata dalla volontà di ottenere dividendi reputazionali o vantaggi di politica estera, ma da un sentimento di solidarietà e dal desiderio di andare in soccorso del popolo italiano in uno dei momenti più difficili del Dopoguerra."*



Ci sono arrivato prima io, col video di quel ritardato di Giggino ahhahahahaha

Ma come dargli torto? Cioè, in fin dei conti, a noi cosa importa delle dispute tra Russia e Ucraina? (massima solidarietà per i civili ucraini, ovviamente) Per coerenza, allora, dovremmo chiudere anche i rapporti con gli Usa considerato che hanno bombardato mezzo mondo "gratuitamente".


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono arrivato prima io, col video di quel ritardato di Giggino ahhahahahaha
> 
> Ma come dargli torto? Cioè, in fin dei conti, a noi cosa importa delle dispute tra Russia e Ucraina? (massima solidarietà per i civili ucraini, ovviamente) Per coerenza, allora, dovremmo chiudere anche i rapporti con gli Usa considerato che hanno bombardato mezzo mondo "gratuitamente".


incredibile, Milanworld sempre un passo avanti a tutti non c'è storia


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Da quello che si dice i Russi vennero in Italia non" per aiutarci" ma per prendere informazioni sul covid che da loro ancora non era esploso.



Vabbè dai, ormai manca solo che qualcuno dica che i russi mangiano i bambini vivi...

Però i russi, fino a poco fa, facevano comodo quando portavano fior di quattrini col turismo. Quest'estate, con tutti questi albergatori che sono diventati improvvisamente "anti russi", si ride forte. Poi non si lamentassero, però.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, ormai manca solo che qualcuno dica che i russi mangiano i bambini vivi...
> 
> Però i russi, fino a poco fa, facevano comodo quando portavano fior di quattrini col turismo. Quest'estate, con tutti questi albergatori che sono diventati improvvisamente "anti russi", si ride forte. Poi non si lamentassero, però.


Ci sono fior fior di articoli che ne parlano, eh, non è una mia invenzione. Poi io non sono albergatore quindi se non vengono più non mi taglio le vene


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, ormai manca solo che qualcuno dica che i russi mangiano i bambini vivi...
> 
> Però i russi, fino a poco fa, facevano comodo quando portavano fior di quattrini col turismo. Quest'estate, con tutti questi albergatori che sono diventati improvvisamente "anti russi", si ride forte. Poi non si lamentassero, però.


facevano comodo fino a quando si comportavano in maniera diciamo accettabile, se inizi a minacciare il mondo intero di guerra atomica e invadi una nazione indipendente facendo leva su motivazioni che potevano andare bene ad inizio 900, sai come è, ma prendere le distanze da certi deliri mi sembra il minimo. Poi, ripeto, fatemi capire voi volete commerciare soltanto con gandhi e i san francesco? C'è un limite a tutto, e i russi l'hanno abbondantemente superato


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> facevano comodo fino a quando si comportavano in maniera diciamo accettabile, se inizi a minacciare il mondo intero di guerra atomica e invadi una nazione indipendente facendo leva su motivazioni che potevano andare bene ad inizio 900, sai come è, ma prendere le distanze da certi deliri mi sembra il minimo. Poi, ripeto, fatemi capire voi volete commerciare soltanto con gandhi e i san francesco? C'è un limite a tutto, e i russi l'hanno abbondantemente superato



Non capisco cosa c'entrino i cittadini russi. Questa caccia al russo è davvero ridicola. Come già detto, per coerenza, non dovremmo far entrare più manco gli americani.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che, quando eravamo il piccolo ed insignificante Regno di Sardegna, con la giusta politica estera, siamo riusciti a ribaltare lo scacchiere internazionale sfruttando la Guerra di Crimea, portando i nostri interessi alla ribalta.
> Qualcuno dovrebbe dare qualche lezione di storia a Giggino il Magnifico. Non sia mai che impari qualcosa, a parte il vendere una lattina di Coca Cola sugli spalti del San Paolo.


Di Maio è fortunatamente in un dicastero dove se entri ignorante e con fantasie, ti istruiscono, probabilmente ti fanno dire quello che vogliono loro. Qualcuno lo chiamerà Deep State. Vabbè...
L'altro giorno leggevo/ascoltavo un commento alla relazione speciale franco-russa che Macron si illudeva di coltivare. Gli ambienti diplomatici francesi erano a dir poco scettici. Macron alla fine è stato trattato a pesci in faccia. I diplomatici francesi avevano ragione. 
Però qualcuno dirà che bisogna andare oltre quello che fa Macron. Pensare solo a noi stessi e quindi avere risorse naturali assicurate e noi torniamo ad essere la fabbrica del mondo, altro che i cinesi.
Non c'è più quella voglia di lavorare.
L'Unione Europea, la CEE prima, è nata per evitare che gli stati europei, bi-campioni mondiali di macellazioni del vicino e su scala planetaria vincessero un terzo titolo. Tutti hanno perso qualcosa, tutti ci hanno guadagnato.
Se questo è il nostro carattere nazionale non c'è struttura sovranazionale o alleanza che ci possa far migliorare.
I settori produttivi che abbiano perso se ne sarebbero andati lo stesso.
Ceduti a oriente come noi li abbiamo ereditati a suo tempo da altri.
Rimarremmo quelli dei cambi di governo ogni 6 mesi, dei bilanci disastrati, dell'ipertrofia legislativa, del decreto milleproroghe e del zero controllo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa c'entrino i cittadini russi. Questa caccia al russo è davvero ridicola. Come già detto, per coerenza, non dovremmo far entrare più manco gli americani.


dipende dal cittadino russo, chi sostiene il regime di putin è giusto tenerlo a distanza, chi subisce la dittaura e vorrebbe liberarsene ha tutto il sostegno. Poi è scontato che puttanate tipo la censura di dostoevskij è una roba assurda e ridicola che solo qualche prof univeristario depensante poteva partorire


----------



## __king george__ (19 Marzo 2022)

i cittadini effettivamente non c'entrano ma l'alternativa all'intervento diretto militare è questo "lavoro ai fianchi" (a partire dalle sanzioni)...altre strade non ce ne sono (io perlomeno non ne vedo..visto che la diplomazia non sembra funzionare)

al solito ci rimette la gente normale..quella è l'unica certezza

io non so come la vedono i russi però se l'Italia si imbarcasse in una missione del genere..e invadesse il Marocco e tutto il mondo ci condannasse e ci sanzionasse sarei inc nero...ma con il mio governo in primis


admin ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa c'entrino i cittadini russi. Questa caccia al russo è davvero ridicola. Come già detto, per coerenza, non dovremmo far entrare più manco gli americani.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono arrivato prima io, col video di quel ritardato di Giggino ahhahahahaha
> 
> Ma come dargli torto? Cioè, in fin dei conti, a noi cosa importa delle dispute tra Russia e Ucraina? (massima solidarietà per i civili ucraini, ovviamente) Per coerenza, allora, dovremmo chiudere anche i rapporti con gli Usa considerato che hanno bombardato mezzo mondo "gratuitamente".


Ma gli USA bombardano con buon senso e gessetti colorati, non uccidono nessuno, solo i cattivi


----------



## Milanoide (19 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Certo, precisamente dal 25 Luglio 1943.


Il 25 luglio del 1943 il Gran Consiglio Del Fascismo, non Babbo Natale, sfiduciò Mussolini. Il Re riprese le redini e nominò Badoglio.
Mussolini cercò di perseguire una politica estera utilitaristica e col minor sforzo possibile per partecipare al banchetto dei vincitori come durante la riunificazione.
Quindi il 10 giugno 1940 dichiara guerra ad una Francia gia stra-occupata dai nazisti.
Stranamente però a livello militare gli ordini sono quelli di fare fuoco solo se attaccati. I francesi sono messi male, ma fanno uscire le navi da Tolone e bombardano pesantemente Genova.
Dopo la capitolazione la Francia si rifiuta di firmare l'armistizio con l'Italia.
È poi costretta a farlo dal Fuhrer.
Bella politica estera.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora la Russia contro il ministro Guerini:
> 
> "Una volta ci chiese aiuto contro il Covid, oggi è uno dei falchi e l'ispiratore della campagna antirussa in seno al governo italiano.
> Quando abbiamo aiutato l'Italia nella pandemia, la Russia non era guidata dalla volontà di ottenere dividendi reputazionali o vantaggi di politica estera, ma da un sentimento di solidarietà e dal desiderio di andare in soccorso del popolo italiano in uno dei momenti più difficili del Dopoguerra."*


pigliatevi Guerini e non scassate i cabbasisi, io non ne voglio attacchi per colpa degli altri


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, già lo scrivevamo in tempi non sospetti e ben prima di tali dichiarazioni. Se questi decidono di sganciare qualche missile in Europa, state sicuri che in pole ci siamo noi.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il vero, enorme, problema è che non si riesce a distaccarsi dal filone ideologico. Quello del pensiero unico, visto che è stato tirato in ballo.
> 
> Non si riesce a fare lo step mentale e separare due aspetti fondamentalmente differenti in tale questione, accorpandoli in un minestrone ingestibile e facilmente preda di posizioni poco convincenti.
> 
> ...


Bravissimo,
Questo modo di pensare ci sta condannando all’oblio perpetuo…
Ma questo è il pensiero che piace a tanti


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non è questione di sentimentalismo ma di realismo.
> Possiamo dire no agli USA o alla UE? No.
> Mi fa piacere che non si possa dire no? No.
> Posso farci qualcosa? No.
> ...


È vero quanto dici ma è anche vero che l’ucraina non è in ue? Si. L’ucraina non è nella nato? No
Non dobbiamo nulla a loro e tirarci la zappa sui piedi è folle


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora la Russia contro il ministro Guerini:
> 
> "Una volta ci chiese aiuto contro il Covid, oggi è uno dei falchi e l'ispiratore della campagna antirussa in seno al governo italiano.
> Quando abbiamo aiutato l'Italia nella pandemia, la Russia non era guidata dalla volontà di ottenere dividendi reputazionali o vantaggi di politica estera, ma da un sentimento di solidarietà e dal desiderio di andare in soccorso del popolo italiano in uno dei momenti più difficili del Dopoguerra."*


Prende e porta a casa Guerini


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, già lo scrivevamo in tempi non sospetti e ben prima di tali dichiarazioni. Se questi decidono di sganciare qualche missile in Europa, state sicuri che in pole ci siamo noi.


Eppure Polonia e Uk mi sembrano belli caldi

Però non hai tutti i torti, ad occhio e croce siamo siamo l'unico paese in Europa a cui possono sparare un missile e non avrebbero alcuna ritorsione, forse gli chiederemmo pure scusa se ci promettono di non rifarlo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, già lo scrivevamo in tempi non sospetti e ben prima di tali dichiarazioni. Se questi decidono di sganciare qualche missile in Europa, state sicuri che in pole ci siamo noi.



Non so gli altri stati,ma noi con 140 basi NATO saremo di sicuro tra le prime 3


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so gli altri stati,ma noi con 140 basi NATO saremo di sicuro tra le prime 3


140?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 140?


 , più quelle segrete.
Troppe o troppo poche ?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> , più quelle segrete.
> Troppe o troppo poche ?


Se sai segreti che ignoro hai la mia stima 

Altrimenti 140 non ci avrei scommesso 1 centesimo, significa più di 6 per ogni regione

Pensavo un 7 o 8 in Italia.
Ma a menoria: ghedi, Aviano, Pisa, sigonella


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> , più quelle segrete.
> Troppe o troppo poche ?


Io ero rimasto a 59


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se sai segreti che ignoro hai la mia stima
> 
> *Altrimenti 140 non ci avrei scommesso 1 centesimo, significa più di 6 per ogni regione*
> 
> ...





Albijol ha scritto:


> Io ero rimasto a 59



120 sono "sicure",lo riportava qualche testata proprio qualche giorno fa

P.S Solo nella mia regione sono 14


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 120 sono "sicure",lo riportava qualche testata proprio qualche giorno fa
> 
> P.S Solo nella mia regione sono 14


Ma serio?
E che ci fanno?

Edit @Divoratore Di Stelle sono quante dici tu!

ma quelle che contano sono 5 o 6, mi sa che le altre sono piu sulla carta che altro, in caso di necessità


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

@pazzomania @Albijol


----------



## Devil man (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> @pazzomania @Albijol
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1954


Vi avviso quando tirano la prima, se ce la faccio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma serio?
> *E che ci fanno?*
> 
> Edit @Divoratore Di Stelle sono quante dici tu!
> ...



Non chiederlo a me,anche io fino a qualche settimana fa ignoravo una cifra simile 
Però sulla carta no,sono effettivamente operative. 
Ovviamente non con 10000000 soldati e aerei pronti all'uso,ma con personale militare.

Poi da me hanno praticamente requisito 100km di costa per divertirsi a fare esercitazioni militari di tutti tipi,bombe,proiettili,stanno distruggendo tutto,anche siti archeologici. Praticamente ho basi a nord,a sud,a est e ad ovest,nel caso,sganceranno la bomba proprio al centro,sopra la mia capocchia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Vi avviso quando tirano la prima, se ce la faccio



Miraccomando,massima velocità !


----------



## danjr (19 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora la Russia contro il ministro Guerini:
> 
> "Una volta ci chiese aiuto contro il Covid, oggi è uno dei falchi e l'ispiratore della campagna antirussa in seno al governo italiano.
> Quando abbiamo aiutato l'Italia nella pandemia, la Russia non era guidata dalla volontà di ottenere dividendi reputazionali o vantaggi di politica estera, ma da un sentimento di solidarietà e dal desiderio di andare in soccorso del popolo italiano in uno dei momenti più difficili del Dopoguerra."*


Se si sono messi a supplicare l'Italia stan proprio male... noi contiamo come il due di coppe


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> @pazzomania @Albijol
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1954



l'Italia è invasa di basi americane anche perchè eravamo (oggi meno) estremamente strategici prima della caduta della cortina di ferro. Con l'Austria neutrale eravamo non solo la base del mediterraneo, ma anche del fronte orientale.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## danjr (20 Marzo 2022)

Tra l’altro ho appena letto che Putin, ne suo ridicolo comizio, era vestito “Made in Italy”


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

Queste armi chimiche le stanno "spoilerando" con insistenza da diversi giorni, servizi segreti, polacchi, esperti di guerra e altri.

Prima o poi qualcuno le userà, o russi o ucraini, e tutto precipiterà di conseguenza.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Marzo 2022)

Continuano a piangere e minacciare sti russi, fanno i perseguitati ma intanto bombardano a tappeto i civili. Possono andarsene a fa***lo e farsi l’estate in Siberia, magari per tenersi vicini i paesi imparano a usare il soft power invece delle bombe, cosa che non hanno mai saputo fare. Chi si lamenta per la nostra politica estera si metta l’anima in pace, siamo i lacche’ di Usa e Ue, non si puo’ fare diversamente quando hai un peso politico e militare pari a zero.


----------



## Albijol (20 Marzo 2022)

MIGLIAIA DI CITTADINI DI MARIUPOL DEPORTATI IN RUSSIA


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MIGLIAIA DI CITTADINI DI MARIUPOL DEPORTATI IN RUSSIA


ero entrato per fare una battuta sul fatto che Putin aspettasse almeno un pò a sganciare l'atomica visto che forse vinciamo davvero lo scudetto dopo anni...e poi leggi sta roba qua che ti riporta a tempi in cui si marchiavano le persone e ti passa la voglia di ridere (o meglio di sdrammatizzare)


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MIGLIAIA DI CITTADINI DI MARIUPOL DEPORTATI IN RUSSIA


Adesso vediamo che significa.


----------



## Riccardo88 (20 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> MIGLIAIA DI CITTADINI DI MARIUPOL DEPORTATI IN RUSSIA


In diverse città russe.
Un conoscente di Mariupol si rifiutò di lasciare la città poco prima della guerra perché la sua vita, casa e svariate attività commerciali erano tutte lì.
Pochi giorni prima dell'inizio della guerra disse che sentiva bene gli scoppi delle bombe, vicino a Mariupol.
Non si hanno notizie di lui da settimane. 

Un video di ieri mostra una ventina di termobariche lanciate in pochi secondi. Lancio capace di distruggere città intere.
Questi maledetti hanno frettissima di chiudere la guerra.
Non stanno facendo progressi, 24 giorni e sono ancora 20 km da Kiev, che dista meno di 100 km dalla Bielorussia.
Propagandato da sempre come il secondo esercito migliore al mondo, si stanno rivelando ridicoli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> In diverse città russe.
> Un conoscente di Mariupol si rifiutò di lasciare la città poco prima della guerra perché la sua vita, casa e svariate attività commerciali erano tutte lì.
> Pochi giorni prima dell'inizio della guerra disse che sentiva bene gli scoppi delle bombe, vicino a Mariupol.
> Non si hanno notizie di lui da settimane.
> ...


Adesso siamo diventati di colpo anche tutti strateghi militari...
Ma crediamo sia così facile nel 2022 prendere con la forza un paese moderno, attrezzato e con aiuti militari da mezzo occidente?
Mi fa un po' ridere sta propaganda recente che dipinge i russi come dilettanti allo sbaraglio e gli ucraini come baluardi insuperabili..
Io vedo città che stanno crollando, una resistenza eroica per permettere la fuga a tanti civili e un assedio.. Ma magari mi sbaglio..


----------



## danjr (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Adesso siamo diventati di colpo anche tutti strateghi militari...
> Ma crediamo sia così facile nel 2022 prendere con la forza un paese moderno, attrezzato e con aiuti militari da mezzo occidente?
> Mi fa un po' ridere sta propaganda recente che dipinge i russi come dilettanti allo sbaraglio e gli ucraini come baluardi insuperabili..
> Io vedo città che stanno crollando, una resistenza eroica per permettere la fuga a tanti civili e un assedio.. Ma magari mi sbaglio..


Basta guardare il video propagandistico di Putin, sono dilettanti allo sbaraglio


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia minaccia per la prima volta, in modo diretto l'italia:
> 
> "Non vorremmo che l'Italia seguisse l'esempio della Francia, che ci ha dichiarato guerra finanziaria ed economica, ciò causerebbe una serie di corrispondenti conseguenze irreversibili.
> L'Italia, sullo sfondo dell'isteria anti-russa, ha improvvisamente dimenticato tutto: i trattati e gli accordi bilaterali esistenti, la natura speciale dei nostri legami, la ricca storia secolare di relazioni e tradizioni forti, l'esperienza di successo della cooperazione, il significativo capitale accumulato di fiducia reciproca. Ci aspettiamo che a Roma, come in altre capitali europee tornino in sé, ricordino gli interessi profondi dei loro popoli, le costanti pacifiche e rispettose delle loro aspirazioni di politica estera."
> ...


Tutti quelli che stanno facendo ironia oggi sullo" zio putin" e le eventuali sanzioni li aspetto tra qualche mese quando la crisi di materie prime toccherà anche il loro sedere che oggi è al calduccio..
Mi ricorda tanto quelli che a inizio pandemia facevano i fenomeni e poi hanno capito il problema..

Senza polemica sia chiaro ma credo che molta gente non capisca davvero cosa sta succedendo e cosa accadrà a livello economico e anche sociale quando ci accorgeremo che ci mancano cose oggi date per scontate.. O che per le stesse cose dovremo pagare il triplo


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Adesso siamo diventati di colpo anche tutti strateghi militari...
> Ma crediamo sia così facile nel 2022 prendere con la forza un paese moderno, attrezzato e con aiuti militari da mezzo occidente?
> Mi fa un po' ridere sta propaganda recente che dipinge i russi come dilettanti allo sbaraglio e gli ucraini come baluardi insuperabili..
> Io vedo città che stanno crollando, una resistenza eroica per permettere la fuga a tanti civili e un assedio.. Ma magari mi sbaglio..


La questione non è essere strateghi militari; la questione è un'altra: la Russia è riuscita nel suo intento di conquistare l'Ucraina seguendo i dettami di una guerra lampo come preventivato all'inizio? Direi di no. L'intelligence russa è riuscita a fare un ottimo lavoro in preparazione al conflitto? Mi pare che la risposta non possa essere positiva, dato che ci sono state falle evidenti. 
La Russia vincerà questo conflitto, ma ha commesso una pletora di errori strategici che contro un rivale di altro spessore le sarebbero costate carissimo. La propaganda dipingeva l'esercito della Federazione come un rullo compressore in grado di piegare chiunque: direi che dopo questo conflitto, escono abbastanza ridimensionati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Basta guardare il video propagandistico di Putin, sono dilettanti allo sbaraglio


Be potrei dirti che vedendo i video della fuga americana dall'Afghanistan in agosto pure loro non sembravano veri e propri professionisti...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutti quelli che stanno facendo ironia oggi sullo" zio putin" e le eventuali sanzioni li aspetto tra qualche mese quando la crisi di materie prime toccherà anche il loro sedere che oggi è al calduccio..
> Mi ricorda tanto quelli che a inizio pandemia facevano i fenomeni e poi hanno capito il problema..
> 
> Senza polemica sia chiaro ma credo che molta gente non capisca davvero cosa sta succedendo e cosa accadrà a livello economico e anche sociale quando ci accorgeremo che ci mancano cose oggi date per scontate.. O che per le stesse cose dovremo pagare il triplo


sta già succedendo ma sembra che al gregge vada bene cosi


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tutti quelli che stanno facendo ironia oggi sullo" zio putin" e le eventuali sanzioni li aspetto tra qualche mese quando la crisi di materie prime toccherà anche il loro sedere che oggi è al calduccio..
> Mi ricorda tanto quelli che a inizio pandemia facevano i fenomeni e poi hanno capito il problema..
> 
> Senza polemica sia chiaro ma credo che molta gente non capisca davvero cosa sta succedendo e cosa accadrà a livello economico e anche sociale quando ci accorgeremo che ci mancano cose oggi date per scontate.. O che per le stesse cose dovremo pagare il triplo


io penso che la maggioranza ne sia ben consapevole (almeno io che già penso al prossimo inverno ad esempio..)

ma che dovremmo fare?


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> La questione non è essere strateghi militari; la questione è un'altra: la Russia è riuscita nel suo intento di conquistare l'Ucraina seguendo i dettami di una guerra lampo come preventivato all'inizio? Direi di no. L'intelligence russa è riuscita a fare un ottimo lavoro in preparazione al conflitto? Mi pare che la risposta non possa essere positiva, dato che ci sono state falle evidenti.
> La Russia vincerà questo conflitto, ma ha commesso una pletora di errori strategici che contro un rivale di altro spessore le sarebbero costate carissimo. La propaganda dipingeva l'esercito della Federazione come un rullo compressore in grado di piegare chiunque: direi che dopo questo conflitto, escono abbastanza ridimensionati.


Io non sono uno stratega militare ma penso che tolti gli states nessuno stato avrebbe oggi la forza militare per prendere un paese come l’ucraina con la forza in una guerra lampo.. Nessuno


----------



## sunburn (20 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È vero quanto dici ma è anche vero che l’ucraina non è in ue? Si. L’ucraina non è nella nato? No
> Non dobbiamo nulla a loro e tirarci la zappa sui piedi è folle


Questo è un altro discorso. Il punto è che non decidiamo noi come Paese. Non sto dicendo che condivido al 100% né che mi faccia piacere, ma questa è la situazione.

In altri termini: se si sposa la sorella della tua fidanzata, al matrimonio ci devi andare anche se ti sfracassi i maroni…


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non sono uno stratega militare ma penso che tolti gli states nessuno stato avrebbe oggi la forza militare per prendere un paese come l’ucraina con la forza in una guerra lampo.. Nessuno


Secondo me, dipende anche molto dagli attori in gioco: è chiaro che un Paese vasto come l'Ucraina non possa essere conquistato con una guerra lampo. L'impressione che hanno dato i Russi, però, è stata proprio questa: voler sottomettere i loro vicini in poco tempo e di questo ne stanno ora pagando le conseguenze. 
Per me, ma questa è una visione mia, la Russia non si sta dimostrando la potenza che ci si aspettava. E per fortuna, aggiungerei.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io penso che la maggioranza ne sia ben consapevole (almeno io che già penso al prossimo inverno ad esempio..)
> 
> ma che dovremmo fare?


Non lo so ma vedo molti quasi godere della situazione e riderci su.. Della serie "dai Putin che ci fai ridere con le tue minacce"


----------



## danjr (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be potrei dirti che vedendo i video della fuga americana dall'Afghanistan in agosto pure loro non sembravano veri e propri professionisti...


la fase 1 è la conquista, la fase 2 il mantenimento. Gli Usa hanno quasi sempre fallito in questo, ma quando arrivano arrivano. Hanno aperto per due volte in due l’Europa e non è facile fare guerre con un Oceano di mezzo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma vedo molti quasi godere della situazione e riderci su.. Della serie "dai Putin che ci fai ridere con le tue minacce"


Qui concordo in pieno: non riderei - anzi, non rido per nulla - a sentire le dichiarazioni di Putin.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Qui concordo in pieno: non riderei - anzi, non rido per nulla - a sentire le dichiarazioni di Putin.


Esatto.. Spero non dovremo davvero ritrovarci tra 12 mesi a scaldarci col carbone e con le fabbriche ferme perché manca materia prima..
Giusto x dare una piccola idea a chi magari lavora in altri settori, l'acciaio inox che si usa praticamente per fare tutto oggi costa 3 volte (TRE VOLTE) quanto costava 8 mesi fa..non solo, nemmeno si trova in commercio..
È siamo all'inizio.. Immaginiamo tra 12 mesi come sarà la situazione se non cambia qualcosa..
Perché purtroppo qua non si parla di fare a meno dell'iphone eh..


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso. Il punto è che non decidiamo noi come Paese. Non sto dicendo che condivido al 100% né che mi faccia piacere, ma questa è la situazione.
> 
> In altri termini: se si sposa la sorella della tua fidanzata, al matrimonio ci devi andare anche se ti sfracassi i maroni…


Si sono d’accordo 
Bellissima l’allegoria


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Secondo me, dipende anche molto dagli attori in gioco: è chiaro che un Paese vasto come l'Ucraina non possa essere conquistato con una guerra lampo. L'impressione che hanno dato i Russi, però, è stata proprio questa: voler sottomettere i loro vicini in poco tempo e di questo ne stanno ora pagando le conseguenze.
> Per me, ma questa è una visione mia, la Russia non si sta dimostrando la potenza che ci si aspettava. E per fortuna, aggiungerei.


Esattamente.
Ma probabilmente erano convinti che non avrebbero trovato troppa resistenza e in molto posti sarebbero stati accolti come liberatori. La preparazione alla guerra è stata ridicola. Sembrano comandati da topo Gigio dai…
Come dici si stanno dimostrando abbastanza deboli e questo è un bene


----------



## elpacoderoma (20 Marzo 2022)

Eppure dopo la seconda guerra mondiale dovrebbe essere chiaro che chi rimane neutrale diventa ricco (Svizzera)


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma vedo molti quasi godere della situazione e riderci su.. Della serie "dai Putin che ci fai ridere con le tue minacce"


Ah si questa è la cosa peggiore. Ci sono una serie di rambo che fanno cadere le braccia a terra e non si rendono conto della gravità della situazione.
In questa guerra non dovevamo entrare


----------



## danjr (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non sono uno stratega militare ma penso che tolti gli states nessuno stato avrebbe oggi la forza militare per prendere un paese come l’ucraina con la forza in una guerra lampo.. Nessuno


Si ma non stai considerando un fattore essenziale, che vale più dell’efficienza dello stesso esercito: sono paesi confinanti. Se non riesci a prendere un paese confinante dopo anni di pianificazione delle operazioni, hai fallito. 
Israele in una settimana piegò l’Egitto, senza citare gli Usa. Ora magari penserai che l’Egitto sia poca cosa, però in realtà secondo gli esperti (poi nella realtà non lo sapremo mai) ha un potenziale bellico molto superiore all’ucraina


----------



## danjr (20 Marzo 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Eppure dopo la seconda guerra mondiale dovrebbe essere chiaro che chi rimane neutrale diventa ricco (Svizzera)


A me sembrano ingenui quelli che pensano che noi, Italia, possiamo anche minimamente scostarci dalla linea occidentale. Primo siamo a tutti gli effetti una colonia Usa (siamo uno dei tre paesi con più soldati americani sul nostro territorio), secondo il 99% degli affari li facciamo con l’UE e l’Occidente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Adesso siamo diventati di colpo anche tutti strateghi militari...
> Ma crediamo sia così facile nel 2022 prendere con la forza un paese moderno, attrezzato e con aiuti militari da mezzo occidente?
> Mi fa un po' ridere sta propaganda recente che dipinge i russi come dilettanti allo sbaraglio e gli ucraini come baluardi insuperabili..
> Io vedo città che stanno crollando, una resistenza eroica per permettere la fuga a tanti civili e un assedio.. Ma magari mi sbaglio..



Ieri leggevo che i russi,una volta che l'ucraina ha ricevuto armamenti da mezzo mondo (poi qualcuno ha anche il coraggio di dire che i russi non avanzano spediti,grazie al chezz  ),hanno cambiato strategia.

Ora usano "il martello di stalin",ovvero avanzano lentamente solo dopo aver spianano le città a colpi di artiglieria.
Solo dopo i blindati entrano nella città,o meglio,in quello che resta della città,seguiti da fanterie che entrano casa per casa (o quello che rimane) in cerca di nemici.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ieri leggevo che i russi,una volta che l'ucraina ha ricevuto armamenti da mezzo mondo (poi qualcuno ha anche il coraggio di dire che i russi non avanzano spediti,grazie al chezz  ),hanno cambiato strategia.
> 
> Ora usano "il martello di stalin",ovvero avanzano lentamente solo dopo aver spianano le città a colpi di artiglieria.
> Solo dopo i blindati entrano nella città,o meglio,in quello che resta della città,seguiti da fanterie che entrano casa per casa (o quello che rimane) in cerca di nemici.


Quindi così ci mette anni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi così ci mette anni



Si,ci sono articoli che parlano di questa strategia martello di Stalin  
Infatti non si parla più di giorni per conquistare l'obiettivo x,ma di settimane.

La parte finale di questa strategia potrebbe prevedere anche una piccola testata atomica tattica (dicono di potenza limitata,inferiore a quelle sganciate a hiroshima e nahasaki) per piegare l'ultima resistenza..


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah si questa è la cosa peggiore. Ci sono una serie di rambo che fanno cadere le braccia a terra e non si rendono conto della gravità della situazione.
> In questa guerra non dovevamo entrare


Guarda, Edo: sono perfettamente consapevole della gravità di quel che sta facendo Putin e del fatto che debba essere fermato, ma una guerra militare aperta non conviene a nessuno. Di certo Achille avrebbe detto che ho un "κραδίην δ᾽ ἐλάφοιο", "un cuor di cervo", ma io non vorrei mai entrare in aperto conflitto. Che fare adesso? Non lo, non lo so proprio: a questo, per (s)fortuna, non debbo pensare io, ma i politici. 
Penso in ogni caso che avremmo dovuto condurre trattative diplomatiche davvero serie anni fa e non ridurci adesso a questa situazione.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ci sono articoli che parlano di questa strategia martello di Stalin
> Infatti non si parla più di giorni per conquistare l'obiettivo x,ma di settimane.
> 
> La parte finale di questa strategia potrebbe prevedere anche *una piccola testata atomica tattica* (dicono di potenza limitata,inferiore a quelle sganciate a hiroshima e nahasaki) per piegare l'ultima resistenza..


Auguriamoci che non avvenga neppure in questo modo: che reazioni si avrebbero?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi così ci mette anni


Se ci mette anni per noi è un grosso problema perché con l effetto delle sanzioni saltiamo per aria


----------



## Swaitak (20 Marzo 2022)

ora stanno utilizzando pure missili ipersonici capaci di eludere le controaeree, possono essere armati pure con testate nucleari (vabbe che non mi sembra una grande idea abbatterli anche in cielo se lo fossero )


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

*Intelligence Ucraina: "Gruppo di elite russa sta programmando di uccidere Putin.
Avvelenamento o incidente.
Il successore di Putin , nelle intenzioni, sarà il direttore del Servizio federale per la sicurezza russa (Fbs) Oleksandr Bortnikov."*


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence Ucraina: "Gruppo di elite russa sta programmando di uccidere Putin.
> Avvelenamento o incidente.
> Il successore di Putin , nelle intenzioni, sarà il direttore del Servizio federale per la sicurezza russa (Fbs) Oleksandr Bortnikov."*


Queste esternazioni mi lasciano sempre molto perplesso. Il solo fatto di rendere pubblici certi atti ne inficia la credibilità.


----------



## Butcher (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence Ucraina: "Gruppo di elite russa sta programmando di uccidere Putin.
> Avvelenamento o incidente.
> Il successore di Putin , nelle intenzioni, sarà il direttore del Servizio federale per la sicurezza russa (Fbs) Oleksandr Bortnikov."*


Questi annunci non hanno veramente senso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence Ucraina: "Gruppo di elite russa sta programmando di uccidere Putin.
> Avvelenamento o incidente.
> Il successore di Putin , nelle intenzioni, sarà il direttore del Servizio federale per la sicurezza russa (Fbs) Oleksandr Bortnikov."*



Eh si, una notizia del genere viene sbandierata in questo modo...


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence Ucraina: "Gruppo di elite russa sta programmando di uccidere Putin.
> Avvelenamento o incidente.
> Il successore di Putin , nelle intenzioni, sarà il direttore del Servizio federale per la sicurezza russa (Fbs) Oleksandr Bortnikov."*


Quindi anche fosse vera sta cosa, e ne dubito, l'ucraina l'ha appena spiattellata a mezzo mondo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence Ucraina: "Gruppo di elite russa sta programmando di uccidere Putin.
> Avvelenamento o incidente.
> Il successore di Putin , nelle intenzioni, sarà il direttore del Servizio federale per la sicurezza russa (Fbs) Oleksandr Bortnikov."*


Siamo così sicuri che tolto di mezzo putin chi lo sostituisca abbia intenzioni meno bellicose e diciamo più filo occidentali
Io ho dei seri dubbi


----------



## pazzomania (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh si, una notizia del genere viene sbandierata in questo modo...


Possibile sia vera al 100%

Ma anche che sia già vecchia e quindi l' hanno divulgata.

Gira da un pò la voce che Putin abbia cambiato tutto il suo staff, dai cuochi alla donna delle pulizie


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ci sono articoli che parlano di questa strategia martello di Stalin
> Infatti non si parla più di giorni per conquistare l'obiettivo x,ma di settimane.
> 
> La parte finale di questa strategia potrebbe prevedere anche una piccola testata atomica tattica (dicono di potenza limitata,inferiore a quelle sganciate a hiroshima e nahasaki) per piegare l'ultima resistenza..


Con l’ultima parte si autodistruggerebbe. Significherebbe guerra totale.
Non ci sta capendo più nulla lo zio Putin…


----------



## Riccardo88 (20 Marzo 2022)

Fanno leva sulla paranoia del Putler : )


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Guarda, Edo: sono perfettamente consapevole della gravità di quel che sta facendo Putin e del fatto che debba essere fermato, ma una guerra militare aperta non conviene a nessuno. Di certo Achille avrebbe detto che ho un "κραδίην δ᾽ ἐλάφοιο", "un cuor di cervo", ma io non vorrei mai entrare in aperto conflitto. Che fare adesso? Non lo, non lo so proprio: a questo, per (s)fortuna, non debbo pensare io, ma i politici.
> Penso in ogni caso che avremmo dovuto condurre trattative diplomatiche davvero serie anni fa e non ridurci adesso a questa situazione.


Ale, mi trovi d’accordo come sempre. Probabilmente ho anche io un cuor di cervo. Resto fermamente convinto che non dovevamo entrare in questo conflitto o comunque non in maniera tale da rimetterci tutti.
Come dici tu si doveva mediare prima, nel corso degli anni e invece……..


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Se ci mette anni per noi è un grosso problema perché con l effetto delle sanzioni saltiamo per aria


Ma infatti è DOVEROSO togliere le sanzioni ad un certo punto e stop


----------



## Swaitak (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence Ucraina: "Gruppo di elite russa sta programmando di uccidere Putin.
> Avvelenamento o incidente.
> Il successore di Putin , nelle intenzioni, sarà il direttore del Servizio federale per la sicurezza russa (Fbs) Oleksandr Bortnikov."*


da buon attore,trae ispirazione dai film,mossa per mandare il russo in paranoia


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh si, una notizia del genere viene sbandierata in questo modo...


è un modo per "avvelenare i pozzi" intanto hai messo il dubbio nel cervello del nemico, magari sto Bortnikov è uno degli uomini migliori di putin, e visto come è paranoico putin magari lo fa fuori


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2022)

che qualcuno lo voglia fare fuori per me è fuori discussione..c'è da vedere se riusciranno

probabilmente la CIA ci sta lavorando duramente ma di certo non è facile


----------



## Igniorante (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Adesso siamo diventati di colpo anche tutti strateghi militari...
> Ma crediamo sia così facile nel 2022 prendere con la forza un paese moderno, attrezzato e con aiuti militari da mezzo occidente?
> Mi fa un po' ridere sta propaganda recente che dipinge i russi come dilettanti allo sbaraglio e gli ucraini come baluardi insuperabili..
> Io vedo città che stanno crollando, una resistenza eroica per permettere la fuga a tanti civili e un assedio.. Ma magari mi sbaglio..



Come spesso accade, credo che la verità stia in mezzo.
I russi, per la potenza militare che hanno, dovevano finire la questione in breve tempo.
Ma si sono trovati di fronte a gente che sta dando TUTTO, ed ho usato volontariamente il termine gente perché non si tratta solo di militari.
Infine inviterei tutti a considerare gli strascichi di una guerra del genere: i russi stanno andando incontro ad un nuovo Afghanistan, potranno occupare l'Ucraina ma entro una decina d'anni faranno marcia indietro, segnatevelo.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Siamo così sicuri che tolto di mezzo putin chi lo sostituisca abbia intenzioni meno bellicose e diciamo più filo occidentali
> Io ho dei seri dubbi


secondo me si perchè sennò non avrebbe senso il farlo fuori

chi si imbarca in questa operazione vuole seguire altre linee..rischiare una cosa del genere (con le conseguenze devastanti nel caso di fallimento) avendo le stesse idee ma solo per rubare il posto nella poltrona mi sembra improbabile...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

Intanto sono già spariti Shoigu e quell'altro Geranimov o come si chiama, i tizi che avevano manifestato un'espressione stranita nel video di annuncio della deterrenza nuclare.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Siamo così sicuri che tolto di mezzo putin chi lo sostituisca abbia intenzioni meno bellicose e diciamo più filo occidentali
> Io ho dei seri dubbi



Se quel botox russo viene tolto di mezzo è praticamente certo che chi salirà al potere sarà filo-occidentale, a meno che anche lui non voglia durare quanto un gatto in tangenziale.
Quando i regimi finiscono, subentrano o gli ex oppositori o fantocci di Paesi "nemici".
Spesso le due cose combaciano anche.


----------



## Albijol (20 Marzo 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se quel botox russo viene tolto di mezzo è praticamente certo che chi salirà al potere sarà filo-occidentale, a meno che anche lui non voglia durare quanto un gatto in tangenziale.
> Quando i regimi finiscono, subentrano o gli ex oppositori o fantocci di Paesi "nemici".
> Spesso le due cose combaciano anche.


Non credo, se crolla Putin arriva un altro del Kgb o sale al potere il partito comunista


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence Ucraina: "Gruppo di elite russa sta programmando di uccidere Putin.
> Avvelenamento o incidente.
> Il successore di Putin , nelle intenzioni, sarà il direttore del Servizio federale per la sicurezza russa (Fbs) Oleksandr Bortnikov."*



Leggo commenti che mi sembrano semplicistici, a essere buoni.

E anche il discorso della CIA mi sembra proprio una fesseria. La CIA fa azioni preventive, non applica ritorsioni. Peccato che non si erano nemmeno resi conto che Putin stava per attaccare.

Se fanno fuori qualcuno, fanno fuori quell'altro.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Leggo commenti che mi sembrano semplicistici, a essere buoni.
> 
> E anche il discorso della CIA mi sembra proprio una fesseria. La CIA fa azioni preventive, non applica ritorsioni. Peccato che non si erano nemmeno resi conto che Putin stava per attaccare.
> 
> Se fanno fuori qualcuno, fanno fuori quell'altro.


e infatti è preventiva...mica per punizione..orchestrebbero un cambio di guardia per evitare scenari futuri peggiori mica per altro

perchè non dovrebbero volerlo fare? è il loro "sporco" lavoro....poi bisogna vedere se riescono quello si

anche sul punto che non si erano resi conto dell'attacco non è mica vero scusa...voci giravano già da settimane prima...ai media di certo lo hanno detto loro (CIA e le altre intelligence alleate ovviamente)


----------



## Igniorante (20 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non credo, se crolla Putin arriva un altro del Kgb o sale al potere il partito comunista



Penso che chiunque si prodighi nel farlo fuori, trattasi quindi di "oppositore" interno (per quanto dell'ultima ora), tenti poi di riallacciare i rapporti con la NATO.

Resto comunque dell'idea che si faceva prima a radere al suolo lo stadio Luzniki


----------



## Albijol (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Intelligence Ucraina: "Gruppo di elite russa sta programmando di uccidere Putin.
> Avvelenamento o incidente.
> Il successore di Putin , nelle intenzioni, sarà il direttore del Servizio federale per la sicurezza russa (Fbs) Oleksandr Bortnikov."*


Propaganda ukraina imho


----------



## Albijol (20 Marzo 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Penso che chiunque si prodighi nel farlo fuori, trattasi quindi di "oppositore" interno (per quanto dell'ultima ora), tenti poi di riallacciare i rapporti con la NATO.
> 
> Resto comunque dell'idea che si faceva prima a radere al suolo lo stadio Luzniki


Secondo me la storia che lo vogliano fare fuori mi sa di stlonzata megagalattica. Se succede stappo lo champagne cmq


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e infatti è preventiva...mica per punizione..orchestrebbero un cambio di guardia per evitare scenari futuri peggiori mica per altro
> 
> perchè non dovrebbero volerlo fare? è il loro "sporco" lavoro....poi bisogna vedere se riescono quello si
> 
> anche sul punto che non si erano resi conto dell'attacco non è mica vero scusa...voci giravano già da settimane prima...ai media di certo lo hanno detto loro (CIA e le altre intelligence alleate ovviamente)



Ah, uccidere adesso Putin ti sembra preventivo?

Io penso che se credete che la cosa possa essere risolta facendo fuori Putin siete abbastanza fuori strada. E credo che in cima ai pensieri dei servizi segreti ci sia ben altro, non certo ragionamenti che si possono leggere anche su un forum, con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Secondo me la storia che lo vogliano fare fuori mi sa di stlonzata megagalattica. Se succede stappo lo champagne cmq



Non ce la faranno mai. Piuttosto si ammazza da solo.


----------



## Riccardo88 (20 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e infatti è preventiva...mica per punizione..orchestrebbero un cambio di guardia per evitare scenari futuri peggiori mica per altro
> 
> perchè non dovrebbero volerlo fare? è il loro "sporco" lavoro....poi bisogna vedere se riescono quello si
> 
> anche sul punto che non si erano resi conto dell'attacco non è mica vero scusa...voci giravano già da settimane prima...ai media di certo lo hanno detto loro (CIA e le altre intelligence alleate ovviamente)


Che la Russia stesse per attaccare lo sapevano tutti. Non ho mai visto gli americani esporsi pubblicamente così tanto, sarebbe bastato che Putin non invadesse e avrebbe rovinato la credibilità dei vari Biden, Johnson per parecchio tempo. Ma ovviamente Putin non ha voluto abbandonare i piani per via dell'ego.
Solo dalle parti del Cremlino parlavano di isteria dell'Occidente, e si ripeteva che la Russia non aveva nessun piano di invadere l'Ucraina. 
Molta gente ha creduto ai media russi ed ora è ancora lì che cerca di scappare.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, uccidere adesso Putin ti sembra preventivo?
> 
> Io penso che se credete che la cosa possa essere risolta facendo fuori Putin siete abbastanza fuori strada. E credo che in cima ai pensieri dei servizi segreti ci sia ben altro, non certo ragionamenti che si possono leggere anche su un forum, con tutto il rispetto.


a me si sinceramente sembra proprio preventivo

sulla seconda parte non ho capito che vuoi dire..è un forum si parla...sennà potresti chiudere il topic perchè sono settimane che si parla di tutto (da strategie militari,economiche ecc) senza realmente sapere quello che hanno in testa loro 

si parla anche di tattica calcistica ma dubito che ne sappiamo quanto i veri allenatori a meno che qualcuno non abbia fatto il corso a coverciano tanto per cominciare


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Che la Russia stesse per attaccare lo sapevano tutti. Non ho mai visto gli americani esporsi pubblicamente così tanto, sarebbe bastato che Putin non invadesse e avrebbe rovinato la credibilità dei vari Biden, Johnson per parecchio tempo. Ma ovviamente Putin non ha voluto abbandonare i piani per via dell'ego.
> Solo dalle parti del Cremlino parlavano di isteria dell'Occidente, e si ripeteva che la Russia non aveva nessun piano di invadere l'Ucraina.
> Molta gente ha creduto ai media russi ed ora è ancora lì che cerca di scappare.


io mi ricordo ancora molti commenti (non necessariamente qui sopra) che dicevano "macchè è una scusa come le armi di saddam" "sono gli americani che cercano pretesti per aggredire la russia" ecc


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a me si sinceramente sembra proprio preventivo
> 
> sulla seconda parte non ho capito che vuoi dire..è un forum si parla...sennà potresti chiudere il topic perchè sono settimane che si parla di tutto (da strategie militari,economiche ecc) senza realmente sapere quello che hanno in testa loro
> 
> si parla anche di tattica calcistica ma dubito che ne sappiamo quanto i veri allenatori a meno che qualcuno non abbia fatto il corso a coverciano tanto per cominciare



Ma tu pensala come vuoi. Uccidere Putin è preventivo per far scattare la WWIII, secondo me.

In merito ai discorsi, non voglio certo chiudere il topic, ma osservo che è da due settimane che la Russia doveva essere strafinita, doveva stare in default, non sanno nemmeno tenere in braccio un fucile, finiscono le scorte di missili che si sono portati insieme alla merendina, etc etc.

Ragionamenti da forum, appunto.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> * tu pensala come vuoi. Uccidere Putin è preventivo per far scattare la WWIII, secondo me.*
> 
> In merito ai discorsi, non voglio certo chiudere il topic, ma osservo che è da due settimane che la Russia doveva essere strafinita, doveva stare in default, non sanno nemmeno tenere in braccio un fucile, finiscono le scorte di missili che si sono portati insieme alla merendina, etc etc.
> 
> Ragionamenti da forum, appunto.


si ma che c'entra ucciderlo avendo ovviamente già un piano sostitutivo dietro..non ucciderlo cosi tanto per...in realtà l'obiettivo è un cambio di vertice non la morte di Vladimiro..può anche vivere non è quello il punto

imho ovviamente


----------



## hakaishin (20 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Intanto sono già spariti Shoigu e quell'altro Geranimov o come si chiama, i tizi che avevano manifestato un'espressione stranita nel video di annuncio della deterrenza nuclare.


Eh ma lo faranno fuori cit


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma che c'entra ucciderlo avendo ovviamente già un piano sostitutivo dietro..non ucciderlo cosi tanto per...in realtà l'obiettivo è un cambio di vertice non la morte di Vladimiro..può anche vivere non è quello il punto
> 
> imho ovviamente



Nel caso,immagino arrivi uno anche peggio di Vladimiro,non certamente uno "prono" alla NATO.


----------



## Andris (20 Marzo 2022)

ovviamente continua impunita la macchina internazionale di propaganda ucraina, anche perchè non c'è alcuna competizione in atto visto che la Russia si limita al proprio territorio.

il teatro di Mariupol sembrava la nuova ecatombe mondiale, centinaia se non migliaia di persone.
politici che si azzardano a usare epiteti mai visti nella storia contemporanea

come è tipico, strombazzata iniziale poi molto soft quando c'è da correggere: *tutto questo si è concluso con zero morti e un ferito*

semplicemente ha ceduto parte della superficie e la gente, non sappiamo quanta, era sottoterra
come succede in tantissimi palazzi residenziali e nei rifugi, sopra bombe e sotto non succede nulla.

ora fa piacere che il solerte dem Franceschini proponga di ricostruire un teatro ucraino con soldi pubblici, l'importante è che lo facciano sempre e non perchè gli influencer ucraini raccontano fregnacce ad ogni ora.

non ricordo proporsi di ricostruire siti storici quando l'ISIS buttava giù pezzi di storia mondiale plurimillenari in Siria e Iraq.
sarà un risveglio di mecenatismo umanitario postumo.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Secondo me la storia che lo vogliano fare fuori mi sa di stlonzata megagalattica. Se succede stappo lo champagne cmq



Concordo.
Anche perché ci sono miriadi di variabili da considerare: Putin ha veramente il consenso dei suoi sottoposti?
E se ce l'ha, è solo per paura o per effettiva leadership? 
Può veramente esserci la possibilità di piantargli una pallottola in testa? 
In sostanza, inutile starci a pensare troppo.


----------



## Andris (20 Marzo 2022)

*Lukashenko:

"La Russia può completare la sua operazione da sola in Ucraina, nessuno ci chiede di intervenire"*


quindi la Bielorussia sarebbe infrazionata senza motivo...interessante


----------



## sunburn (20 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si sono d’accordo
> Bellissima l’allegoria


Eh mi tocca settimana prossima… Quasi quasi mando una email a Putin e gli do dell’omosessuale…


----------



## Sam (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> *L'Unione Europea, la CEE prima, è nata per evitare che gli stati europei, bi-campioni mondiali di macellazioni del vicino e su scala planetaria vincessero un terzo titolo. Tutti hanno perso qualcosa, tutti ci hanno guadagnato.*


L'UE e le sue antesignane sono nate per annullare la centralità europea nel mondo, non per fermare le guerre.
Le due guerre mondiali sono state solo il mezzo con cui arrivarci. E no, non sono mai state guerre realmente europee.
In primo luogo, sono state volute dalla stessa finanza che faceva capo a Wall Street, che aveva interesse nel soppiantare le potenze europee nelle relazioni internazionali, specialmente nell'emergente campo petrolifero, diventando prestatore di denaro e armamenti, facendo indebitare le economie del Vecchio Continente. Wilson, come F.D. Roosevelt, erano noti sionisti con legami con le banche d'affari con cui indebiteranno le potenze europee.
In secondo luogo, per gli interessi di Londra, che non ha mai voluto l'emergere di una potenza dominante nel Continente, per evitare concorrenza al suo impero coloniale, specialmente nei traffici marittimi. Interessi identici a quelli che spinsero Londra a sollecitare un secolo prima le potenze europee alla guerra totale contro Napoleone.
L'unica differenza rispetto ad un secolo prima, è che Londra non aveva capito che nei piani di annientamento di Roosevelt c'era anche il suo impero.

C'è tanta storiografia e prove documentali che dimostrano come la narrazione, stile cartone animato Walt Disney, sia ampiamente falsa.



Milanoide ha scritto:


> Il 25 luglio del 1943 il Gran Consiglio Del Fascismo, non Babbo Natale, sfiduciò Mussolini. Il Re riprese le redini e nominò Badoglio.
> Mussolini cercò di perseguire una politica estera utilitaristica e col minor sforzo possibile per partecipare al banchetto dei vincitori come durante la riunificazione.
> Quindi il 10 giugno 1940 dichiara guerra ad una Francia gia stra-occupata dai nazisti.
> Stranamente però a livello militare gli ordini sono quelli di fare fuoco solo se attaccati. I francesi sono messi male, ma fanno uscire le navi da Tolone e bombardano pesantemente Genova.
> ...


Quand'è che la smetterete di leggere la storia dai libri di scuola, o dai "giornalisti" di Repubblica? Sul serio, ragazzi, basta.
C'è tanta storiografia che smentisce a pieno quanto dichiarato negli anni, che ormai non fa neanche più ridere sentire queste scemenze.
Parlare del Gran Consiglio e dell'ordine del giorno Grandi, senza sapere nemmeno chi era Dino Grandi, le sue "relazioni" con gli inglesi (che in realtà lo useranno solo per minare da dentro il governo Mussolini), le sue relazioni con la Corona (che a sua volta aveva relazioni proprie con gli inglesi e con la massoneria, che l'avevano sostenuta nel processo Risorgimentale), le sue rassicurazioni su un'eventuale sua partecipazione come plenipotenziario a quello che divenne l'armistizio di Cassibile (poi venute a mancare, su esplicito ordine angloamericano, che gli preferiranno Castellano - che non sapeva nemmeno dire Ciao in inglese - tramite ordine della loro pedina Ambrosio), è come parlare di calcio senza aver visto mai una partita.
Persino sulla politica estera di Mussolini, di cui parli, c'è tanto da dire, partendo dai rapporti con il fronte di Stresa, fino agli accordi con lo stesso Churchill, che offrì lui stesso la Francia all'Italia, in cambio della neutralità forzata, con conseguente disarmo e perdita di prestigio internazionale negli affari che riguardavano il commercio nel Mediterraneo. In quel periodo, pochi sanno che l'Italia era il PRIMO partner della neonata Arabia Saudita e del Regno dello Yemen, paesi che avrebbero offerto concessioni in esclusiva alla nazionale AGIP, con la quale già anni prima Mussolini voleva neutralizzare le concessioni in esclusiva della Anglo-Persian Oil Company (poi British Petroleum, oggi BP) e della Standard Oil nella nostra penisola. La stessa AGIP che, CASO VUOLE (ma sarà SOLO UN CASO, come tutto ciò che accade nel mondo del resto, giusto?), dopo la guerra verrà considerata dai filo-americani (con Fanfani in testa) un carrozzone da dismettere, salvo l'arrivo di Enrico Mattei che non a caso farà una brutta fine qualche anno più tardi.

Detto ciò, finisco l'off-topic.
Ho già scritto troppo.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nel caso,immagino arrivi uno anche peggio di Vladimiro,non certamente uno "prono" alla NATO.



Va a finire che Putin è il più moderato dei suoi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera si riporta che, secondo la Turchia, Mosca e Kiev sono vicine ad un accordo.


----------

